# why kids need to wear protection



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is why you need to stop taking advice from the internet, and start getting your kid a coach/instructor.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

MGD81 said:


> This is why you need to stop taking advice from the internet, and start getting your kid a coach/instructor.


Internet sez.... (shake, shake) ... Answer unclear. Try later.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If we could just get rid of this damned internet thing all our children would be safe.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> This is why you need to stop taking advice from the internet, and start getting your kid a coach/instructor.


Kid has had some coaching at Woodward. His tramp training on bailing bad jumps, helped him. He knew to tuck in and try to land on butt and back, and avoid hitting his head. Even with the best coaching, kid is going to miss a jump, once and a while. He hit that jump just fine 5 times today prior to that thump.

Why I posted this, is that I see so many kids out on park without helmets and other body protection, it's a choice and I get that as well, but if one parent sees how things can go bad, perhaps they will insist that their kid suits up prior to running laps at park.


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

*Protection for Kids*

I agree that kids should advised to wear helmets and pads during the games. I think it should be made compulsory for everyone going for these types of sports like skiing and snowboarding.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Coaching in the barn, internet coaches, dad with no freestyle coaching experience. Which one of these is helping in making safety decisions out on the hill, judging which features are safe to hit taking into account rider ability, conditions etc?

I'm glad you all see the funny side, I see, from 10 years and thousands of hours coaching experience, a child a hairs width away from a serious spinal injury, or worse. 

Freestyle and snowboarding in general obviously carries inherent risk, minimizing that the best you can is your duty as a parent.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Internet sez.... (shake, shake) ... Answer unclear. Try later.


A pretty reckless comment from someone in a position of authority on a public forum. 

FYI I advised this guy weeks ago to get a coach that could make safety decisions on the hill, rather than people on the internet hes never met.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> A pretty reckless comment from someone in a position of authority on a public forum.
> 
> FYI I advised this guy weeks ago to get a coach that could make safety decisions on the hill, rather than people on the internet hes never met.


Get off your high horse you pleb. Your comment was completely unnecessary.

If you actually read the OP, he was just talking about safety equipment. 



MGD81 said:


> rather than people on the internet hes never met.


Then why the fuck would he listen to you?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad he's ok Larrry My middle son 16 then did this last year. The following afternoon the ambulance was here hauling him out. So keep an eye on him for muscle spasms. 

MGD81 I"m not a Dr. just to state that! You might also go back and read some of Larry's threads before you just throw around your opinion on how he is coaching his son.

Just because someone is an Admin doesn't mean they can't comment positive or negative on any topic, thread or post


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

ComaShell said:


> Get off your high horse you pleb. Your comment was completely unnecessary.
> 
> If you actually read the OP, he was just talking about safety equipment.
> 
> ...


Have you got anything to add about child safety in action sport coaching?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> This is why you need to stop taking advice from the internet, and start getting your kid a coach/instructor.


Other people have already chimed in to give their opinion on your rather unnecessarily snide comment. So I will simply ask the following,..

…_Which_ part of having a coach there would have prevented a concussion or spinal injury??? Does the presence of a coach guarantee that riders never case a jump??? Fall on their heads or asses?? I am fully aware that this is a serious issue. But I don't see how your comment helps. :dunno:

Or where you only interested in insulting the father or the kids ability,..?

I personally don't see how resorts can get around the liability issues of not _Requiring_ anyone under the age of 18 to wear helmets or use protective gear when in the parks, but that's a different question,..! 





MGD81 said:


> FYI I advised this guy weeks ago to *get a coach that could make safety decisions on the hill, rather than people on the internet hes never met.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/thread! 



MGD81 said:


> A pretty reckless comment from someone in a position of authority on a public forum.


*DONUTZ,..????* A position of _AUTHORITY,..?????_*Bwaaahahhahhahahha hahhahhhahaahha hahha!!!!!* :rofl3: :laugh:

…Sorry about laughing like that D! It was just _tooooo_ freakin' hilarious! :hairy:


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> …_Which_ part of having a coach there would have prevented a concussion or spinal injury??? Does the presence of a coach guarantee that riders never case a jump??? Fall on their heads or asses?? I am fully aware that this is a serious issue. But I don't see how your comment helps. :dunno:


Nothing is guaranteed in snowboarding, its a dangerous sport, however, balancing risk and progression with the right technical knowledge can dramatically reduce injuries.

I'm not going to elaborate on the other nonsense in your post


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's some serious self righteous assholes in here preaching like they are the end all be all. 

Kid fell down and went boom. Kid is shaken up. Kid probably will fall down and go boom again, but at least he's now learned from this. Hello trial and error. 

While we're at it why don't we just put spotters on every jump that throw foam mats under riders that look like they're about to eat it. Or perhaps we can just all ride around in giant ZORBS and never have to worry about getting broke off. 

Keep the fucking nanny state out of snowboarding. Pretty soon we'll have people rallying to put foam pads around trees because people sometimes run into them and die.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MGD81 said:


> Nothing is guaranteed in snowboarding, its a dangerous sport, however, balancing risk and progression with the right technical knowledge can dramatically reduce injuries.


Do you apply statistical methods in risk assessment?


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> There's some serious self righteous assholes in here preaching like they are the end all be all.
> 
> Kid fell down and went boom. Kid is shaken up. Kid probably will fall down and go boom again, but at least he's now learned from this. Hello trial and error.
> 
> ...


Ha, I certainly don't think im the best coach in the world, im not good enough at freestlye, but I like to think I look after the kids.

and

Russian Man Dies During 'Zorbing' Thrill-Ride Mishap Video - ABC News


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Do you apply statistical methods in risk assessment?


Nope, I apply experience and knowledge.

Do you have any?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MGD81 said:


> Nope, I apply experience and knowledge.
> 
> Do you have any?


none......


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MGD81 said:


> Nope, I apply experience and knowledge.
> 
> Do you have any?


Compared to you we are all a bunch of idiots. We have no experience whatsoever. You're so full of wisdom we should all bow at your altar.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> *I'm not going to elaborate on the other nonsense in your post*


OoooH How fortunate for me! 



BurtonAvenger said:


> There's some serious self righteous assholes in here preaching like they are the end all be all.
> 
> *Kid fell down and went boom. Kid is shaken up…. Hello trial and error. *
> 
> ...


:lol:
Nah,.. That'd never fly BA! Way too expensive. They'll just require all of *us* to wear Zorb Suits as outer wear! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm1: 

But while we're at it? Talking about calculating risks etc,..?

…Where's my *"Getting Out of Bed in the Morning Coach?"* Who's there to help _me_ with _"balancing risk and progression with the right technical knowledge so I can dramatically reduce injuries?"_ Who's gonna help me decide if I should step out my door in the morning? :sarcasm: The world is a scaaaaardy place!!! :blink:

I can't figure out how on earth I ever survived for 54 years?

Oh!! _ Right! _God watches over drunks and fools! (…and I've qualified for protection *twice!!*)  :hairy:


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Argo said:


> Compared to you we are all a bunch of idiots. We have no experience whatsoever. You're so full of wisdom we should all bow at your altar.


Again, do you have anything to add?

I am a little confused, as the sarcasm in your post implies that you think you are a fucking expert - so again, do you have anything to add? 

You and wrath have both basically puffed your chest out with no input into the topic, your son has a coach doesn't he?

You guys can make all the snide comments you like, I couldn't care less, i'm not trying to back a buddy up, im making a judgement on a situation. 

Take a look at this thread, post 32, about 3m30 seconds
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ti.../158737-help-critique-sons-park-riding-4.html
Kid isnt even close to clearing a smaller jump, no projection, stiff legged. Also a bunch of 50/50s not even clearing the feature falling over.

Is this a kid you would send off a bigger jump? Is it? Please tell me.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

helmet use should be seen as a pragmatic endeavor. I wear one simply because I find it more comfortable than a hat, and more wind resistant. I make my kid wear one, pragmatically. 

Unfortunately, there is no helmet available currently that can stop your brain from bouncing around inside your skull....


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

MGD81 said:


> Again, do you have anything to add?
> 
> I am a little confused, as the sarcasm in your post implies that you think you are a fucking expert - so again, do you have anything to add?
> 
> ...


Would I advise sending the kid off the jump? Probably not, but kids are gonna do what theyre gonna do, I highly doubt Larry was pressuring him into hitting a jump he wasnt comfortable with. When I started riding my parents saved up the money to get me a board and a pass and turned me loose and im forever grateful. Its an expensive sport, not everyone can afford private coaching so unless youre volunteering your services then your not exactly bringing anything to the table either. I see a dad who has invested in proper safety gear and a lesson and is out there riding with his kid, kid decided to test his limits and will live and learn from it.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

MGD81 said:


> Have you got anything to add about child safety in action sport coaching?


Yep.

You are a cunt.

/thread


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

On topic Larry, I don't even consider riding any more without a lid, and if I were to venture into the park I would practically wrap myself in a mattress. Why take the risk for (ill-percieved) steeze? Glad to hear the little tacker is ok.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Double post


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Hey Larry, glad your kid is nothing but bruised, i know how that feels, the initial worry, the relief, the having to tell mum when you get home...

All stuff that i would not wish on a mother parent... 

On the flip side, you can only do what you do to make them safe, the rest they have to learn themselves...  Coach or no coach, nothing was gonna change what happened there, he got it wrong, and he walked away thankfully...

@MGD81

I think you will find there are some very sensible parents on here, and to be fair, while you may well be a coach and have the kids bets interest at heart, no sensible parent is gonna intentionally let there kid hurt themselves...!

You sound condescending, arrogant and to be honest, a complete dick..!

The people you are picking arguments with, have kids, some have kids that compete, have been there right from the start and are still there now, they know how to parent, and are probably better at boarding than you will even be...!

It was a thread about safety equipment, not look at how dumb my kid and i are thread...!!!


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

My nephew is getting into park lately also and I would hate to watch something like that happen to him. He is only on somewhere around day #8 yesterday and he is already bombing trails with me...hit 53 mph on his tracking app yesterday. It is awesome and scary at the same time to watch...I have been trying to stay in front because it worries me a little bit, but then when I am hitting closer to 70mph, I am worried that he is trying too hard to keep up before he is ready. I just try not worry about him too much, the kid is a natural.

In that video, it looks like something felt wrong to your son on take off and he went much too early to what he has been taught as a safer falling position. He is lucky he did not get inverted from that position and fall on his head. 

I have my nephew practicing on features smaller than that for a while. The problem is they just don't seem to know how to build them properly around here (or maybe I will give them a break and say they were not able to make enough snow yet to build them properly because actually the park up there is very nice overall right now for this region). I hit them myself yesterday even though I tore my shoulder a little over a week ago. I was showing him frontside shiftys...totally cleared the largest in the set, washed out on the flat past the landing and fell right on my damn injured shoulder. I speed checked quite a bit before launching too. 

I have made my nephew wear a helmet from day one. I never wore any of it growing up, not even helmets (we did wear them skateboarding occasionally since they were sometimes required, but not sure why it took so long to catch on in snowboarding). However, there is no safety gear that would have prevented most of the snowboarding injuries I have had over the years...guess I was pretty lucky going without a helmet for so long. 

I will still occasionally ride without a helmet, but I won't let my nephew go without one. As for the body protection stuff...it seems like wearing all that stuff might actually restrict movement when hitting park features and potentially cause more problems than it would seem to solve. I did consider getting wrist guards for him since he sprained both his wrists last year trying to hit medium size rails his first day in the park...but I read that it shifts the pressure higher up when you fall and they are just not worth it unless you are still recovering from an injury.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

vajohn said:


> I will still occasionally ride without a helmet, but I won't let my nephew go without one. As for the body protection stuff...it seems like wearing all that stuff might actually restrict movement when hitting park features and potentially cause more problems than it would seem to solve. I did consider getting wrist guards for him since he sprained both his wrists last year trying to hit medium size rails his first day in the park...but I read that it shifts the pressure higher up when you fall and they are just not worth it unless you are still recovering from an injury.


What happened was that he hit the jump way too fast, he had trouble 2 weeks ago clearing the knuckle, so he gave it more speed, that in itself did not cause him to bail, he also lifted his body back, instead of up, he was trying to ollie up, to get height to clear it, but put too much emphasis, on the tail, and not enough upward movement. I was not worried about him inverting, he has had a lot of work on tramp, with a board locked on his feet, so if need be, I have confidence he would have recognized that he was going inverted and he would have completed the spin. He did a lot of that in woodward this summer with park boards. He did not feel he was ready to do any spins or big air yet, so he does not attempt these.
What is not apparent in the video is that there are three jumps side by side, and he was on the smallest one, not the largest. He knows his ability and does not stretch far beyond it. He has also done this jump in park 2 years in a row. this was just his first Big fail
:deadhorse:


And to the training, Yes I agree training is key. that is why we send him to woodward to learn some of the techniques in a safer area. but there is no training like experience. Snow is different, without falling a few times and taking a hit, you will never learn how not to do things and concentrate on how to improve what you just did.

As for Body armour. 
Yes some of it is really restrictive, and it is a constant battle to get him to wear it. I wear it as well, and I don't do park. Lead by example.

The body armour he was using is the shock doctor vest.









and Burton R.E.D impact Shorts










We started with the under armour football impact shirt and shorts, but he felt it was too restrictive. 
I think the shockdoctor vest is less restrictive, and has the spine protection that I wanted him to wear for just such an impact.
The only thing i can't get him to wear are the wristguards.

After the inital shock, he told me he was glad he was wearing the pads, as he felt the protection as he landed, and he knew that the fall would have been much worse had he not been wearing them.


As to the coaching helping or not. Thanks for all the guys who have chimed in, sure it helps. but even pros get it wrong. I was watching the breck moutain dew superpipe last night. and at least 3 of the pro's missed and got whacked real hard against the walls of the pipe coming down from a trick. Snowboarding is an extreme sport. and once you are an adult you should choose what risks you are willing to take with wearing or not wearing protective gear. But in my house there is no choice, as Kevin alluded to , it is never a good conversation with Mom, that her son just took a jump and missed, and landed on his head or back, and or got pulled up in a sled and is now in the hospital. As a parent, I will ensure that I have taken the right precautions. I also know I cannot stop fate. You can get killed going outside to cross the street.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> This is why you need to stop taking advice from the internet, and start getting your kid a coach/instructor.





MGD81 said:


> FYI I advised this guy weeks ago to get a coach that could make safety decisions on the hill, rather than people on the internet hes never met.





MGD81 said:


> Have you got anything to add about child safety in action sport coaching?


The irony here is hilarious.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> But in my house there is no choice, as Kevin alluded to , it is never a good conversation with Mom, that her son just took a jump and missed, and landed on his head or back, and or got pulled up in a sled and is now in the hospital. As a parent, I will ensure that I have taken the right precautions. I also know I cannot stop fate. You can get killed going outside to cross the street.


As many of you know I have had to make this call on a shit happened event with my daughter mid last season. Something she had done many many times. This one just went horribly wrong. 

NO parent wants their kid to get hurt !!!

Great seeing father son on the hill Larry you and your son keep at it


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MGD81 said:


> Again, do you have anything to add?
> 
> I am a little confused, as the sarcasm in your post implies that you think you are a fucking expert - so again, do you have anything to add?
> 
> ...


The level of butt hurt you're exuding because people won't listen to you has hit a level only seen during core melt downs at nuclear power plants. You are the Chernobyl of flaming butt hurt. 

Oh "Will no one think of the children". I think of them every time I laugh at what I see them do. Then I remember when I learned on equipment that by todays standards is sub par, on jumps that had trajectory to kill you regardless of skill level, on blue ice. Kid fell down, kid went boom, kid learned the hard way. Shit happens. Stop being a Internet nanny and just let the kid do his thing. 

Do I agree with wrapping a kid in full body armor, fuck no. But not my kid, not my problem all I'm going to do is sit here and laugh every time Larry posts a video of his kid attempting to play spaceman by shooting off a lip to the moon.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Larry I've said this before you want to be between 5 and 8 feet away with a GoPro.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Larry I've said this before you want to be between 5 and 8 feet away with a GoPro.



I hear YA. 

I have a few more videos where I have that distance, but The only thing between 5 or 8 feet of that booter was a bigger one....
and we all know I am not jumping unless there is a kid on a bike screaming.... I want my 2 dollars


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Have you considered seeing a coach in tact? Jumping down someones throat isn't the best way to get your point across. And if the kids best interest is really what you are after then effectively getting your point across is just as important as the message.

You should have taken a deep breath and articulated better rather than taking the internet route and giving a 2 sentence rant.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

f00bar said:


> Have you considered seeing a coach in tact? Jumping down someones throat isn't the best way to get your point across. And if the kids best interest is really what you are after then effectively getting your point across is just as important as the message.
> 
> You should have taken a deep breath and articulated better rather than taking the internet route and giving a 2 sentence rant.


I thought you knew he was a Keyboard Coach (trademark pending).


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I did same last Thursday when tried to do my first small jump I bailed on it and landed on my ass. Thanks for butprotection and helmet I didn't feel shit.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what the fuck kind of spoiled little rich boy gets a fucking private snowboard coach? 


sounds like a good idea for someone without friends. 




this shit is retarded... don't even get me started on the idiot in here suggesting mandatory helmets.... fuck all you fucking morons. 

if you actually are a snowboard "coach" and you're in here spewing all this dumb shit you look even more stupid. your life is meaningless.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> what the fuck kind of spoiled little rich boy gets a fucking private snowboard coach?


The really rich kids hire poor kids as stunt doubles.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> suggesting mandatory helmets.... fuck all you fucking morons.


As a Parent, you have choices, some good some poor.
Can't say I always make the best choice even 50% of the time

In my family helmets are a must, and if doing park, I also require my kids to wear body armor.

My post was to show what could happen, and help other parents make informed decisions.

Hey if you want to wear a helmet or not, your choice not preaching to someone old enough to weigh the facts and make their own decision 

but till my kid is out of my house I make the choices

When I used to ride a Motorcycle my motto was:
"I only wear a helmet so my face looks good at the funeral"


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Katehill said:


> I agree that kids should advised to wear helmets and pads during the games. *I think it should be made compulsory for everyone* going for these types of sports like skiing and snowboarding.


this is the communist bullshit i was referring to.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> As a Parent, you have choices, some good some poor.
> Can't say I always make the best choice even 50% of the time
> 
> In my family helmets are a must, and if doing park, I also require my kids to wear body armor.
> ...


Agree totally...

Helmets are mandatory for ALL in this house, adults included, and back protector in the park, which is only Sneaky and Myself, but still mandatory, if he doesn't put it on, then he is not allowed in the park...! He now chooses to wear it all the time so he can always go in the park if he wants, not that he always wants to go in the park though...


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Do I agree with wrapping a kid in full body armor, fuck no. But not my kid, not my problem all I'm going to do is sit here and laugh every time Larry posts a video of his kid attempting to play spaceman by shooting off a lip to the moon.


a better angle and this would have made an awesome #instaslams 

No offense Larry, the kid got unlucky, I hope he stomps it next go...


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> a better angle and this would have made an awesome #instaslams
> 
> No offense Larry, the kid got unlucky, I hope he stomps it next go...


Thanks I will relay that to him.
He is a pretty smart kid, and will learn from his mistake. He is resting up and raring to go. 

Funny enough he is not mad that he missed it. he knows what he did wrong and will correct it next time. He is also beaming about how much height he got, and wanted to find a way to figure out how high based on the video :snowboard1:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> Thanks for butprotection and helmet I didn't feel shit.


I don't know what it is but there's something about this sentence that makes me giggle inside.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> ...wear a helmet or not, your choice not preaching to someone old enough to weigh the facts and make their own decision
> 
> *but till my kid is out of my house I make the choices*


That's the way I feel about it as well. Shred, BA and many others are all adults and more than capable of making their own decisions in these matters. I don't even disagree with their feelings about "The Nanny State" either. I just think that there needs to be a different standard for under age children.

Even states that do not require helmets for motorcycles, _DO_ mandate the wearing of helmets for children under 18! Darwinism becomes Null & Void if it's someone *else* who makes the stupid decision that gets you killed!  




larrytbull said:


> When I used to ride a Motorcycle my motto was:
> * "I only wear a helmet so my face looks good at the funeral"*


LoL!! I only wear mine to stay warm!!! :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> Thanks I will relay that to him.
> *He is a pretty smart kid, and will learn from his mistake.* He is resting up and raring to go….


One thing,.. I don't do park or hit jumps like that so I am not certain if this is accurate or not, but earlier I believe you mentioned he was attempting to "Ollie" off the jump,.. yes?

I was under the impression that on a park jump like that, you wouldn't want to "Ollie" off the lip? My thinking here is that messing up the timing on something like ollying off the lip of a jump could _easily_ result in that sort of "ass first" landing. 

Iir, I was lead to believe that for bigger jumps & kickers that straight Popping was ok & good form, but an Ollie was not the best choice for adding height going off that type of feature?

Am I wrong about this,..? (I'm trying to find the tutorial where I think I heard this advice,…!)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Larry it already sounds like junior is learning from trial and error. Kids going to be alright. 

Freedom breeds responsibility.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Kids getting private lessons. That's quite a luxury...

I was stoked as a kid to get a day pass and rental gear!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Manicmouse said:


> Kids getting private lessons. That's quite a luxury...
> 
> I was stoked as a kid to get a day pass and rental gear!


My parents said "you want to snowboard? I said "yeah". They responded with "The resort is hiring, go turn in an application".


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Manicmouse said:


> Kids getting private lessons. That's quite a luxury...
> 
> I was stoked as a kid to get a day pass and rental gear!


I'm pretty lucky our local hill had semi-private for $65. Me and my son did those for a while. Once we got to intermediate level we would take group lessons at $15pp and we were always the entire group. He didn't know anyone who rode that he could learn from, and he really wanted to do this. I see parents who drop thousands for travel baseball, youth football/hockey, cheer, skating or dance. None of which will stay with them as adults (except maybe hockey). My son can do this activity for another 60+ years. From my end it was money well spent.

....and back to the topic once we started going into the park we both started wearing helmets full time all the time. My son caught an edge the other day definitely had a concussion and without the helmet it could have been much worse. I've gone tumbling a couple of times too and glad I was protected. I'm thinking of upgrading us both to upper body protection.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I've found the best way to teach your kid, friend etc how to ride, is to have them strap in and send them down a bunny hill (preferably with some fresh). Then tell them what they need to improve, it may only be a couple things they need to change.

New riders are scared, so explaining to them how to snowboard during the 2-3 hours drive up, just puts more fear in them. Everything you've explained to them, went in one ear and out the other.

Years ago a friend wanted to learn, so we gave him all the gear he needed, then headed to BAKER and sent him down his first ever hill. The three of us that went with were blown away how he picked it up on that first run, the only thing we had to tell him, was to stand up (knees bent) and how to stop, that was it.

Not saying it's the best way, but a lot of times "less is more"


----------



## CMCM (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't even do any jumps or anything, but I still have a helmet.
I didn't think it was important because I don't do anything risky, but an veteran skier changed my mind about it when he told me, "You are not the only one on the hill. You can be very cautious and still get an injury from someone else's screw up, you know?"


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

me and a buddy went up to Stevens Pass on a killer dump day, he ended up flying down into a tree well, hitting his head on the trunk.

I didn't see him go in, but I stopped farther down the hill waiting for him. Then he comes down the hill towards me telling me to stop. He had split his helmet completely in half.


----------

